# Silhoutte oder Foto von Chameleon gesucht?



## julchen (5. April 2007)

Hallo, 
ich suche eine Silhoutte (z. B. Vektorgrafik) oder ein Foto von einem Chameleon im Profil. Das heisst es muss das ganze Tier zu sehen sein. Ich wollte dieses für ein Logo verwenden.  Wer weiss, wo ich sowas herbekomme, bzw. vielleicht hat jemand eine solche Grafik die er mir zur Verfügung stellen könnte.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Tharbad (6. April 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier: http://www.istockphoto.com/file_search.php?action=file&text=chameleon&filetypeID=&x=0&y=0.

Gruß, Tharbad


----------



## StupidBoy (8. April 2007)

Auf sxc.hu findest du eventuell auch etwas.


----------

